

Why English sucks as the language for international and scientific communication - groue
http://www.madore.org/~david/weblog/#d.2015-03-20.2284

======
kumarski
The meteoric rise of English: [https://medium.com/@datarade/english-as-a-
start-up-explosive...](https://medium.com/@datarade/english-as-a-start-up-
explosive-growth-highly-disruptive-complex-972ac3a69598)

